# --- The Quality Inn Thread ---



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*15 Yonah Street 
Helen, GA 30545* 

*(706) 878-2268* (ask for Lisa) 

*1. PSU* - MKV R32 
*2. xandypx* - MKV GTI 
*3. LowerThanZimny* - MKVI GTI 
*4. Johnnyr32 *- MKVI GTI 
*5. Paint_By_Numbers* - MKIV R32 
*6. 2tnicrbbt *- MKV Rabbit 
*7. Cortexiphan* - MKIV R32 
*8.* *oneethree -* MKVI GTI* 
9. mfbmike - *MKV R32


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

me :thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

1st timer! :thumbup:


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

Just reserved a room! 

Me + 2 others  

Thanks for the tip Andrew!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ooo boyyyyy..... this should be interesting :laugh:


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

booked a room 2 weeks ago..staying with my brother and two friends...driving the 'Wagon Queen Family Truckster," aka, the allroad :thumbup: 

very excited to meet everyone and live some awesome stories :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

wide_mk1 said:


> booked a room 2 weeks ago..staying with my brother and two friends...driving the 'Wagon Queen Family Truckster," aka, the allroad :thumbup:
> 
> very excited to meet everyone and live some awesome stories :beer:


 i apologize for anything ahead of time.....my fiancee will be there so she should be able to control me.....then again she was there at h20 when i was like very close to spending the night with silver bracelets.....ill have to lay easy on the four loko:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I had a Four Loko the other night... ZING! :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Here's Zimmy after half a can of Four Loko...










:laugh:


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

"i apologize for anything ahead of time" hahahahaha :laugh: 

...sounds like our kind of crowd, so stoked :thumbup: 

We are leaving from central jersey with another car or two around 2 or 3 thursday morning, when and where are you guys leaving from? Possible meet-up and cruise down? Safety in numbers :beer:


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

Waiting on a few friends to make their minds up on if they want to go before we call and reserve rooms here. So far it's me and friend in his MK3 Jetta VR6 or MK4 GTI VR6 24v.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

wide_mk1 said:


> when and where are you guys leaving from? Possible meet-up and cruise down? Safety in numbers :beer:


 Zimny and I are leaving Thursday from Newark, DE after lunch or else we would.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Zimny and I are leaving Thursday from Newark, DE after lunch or else we would.


 I suppose johnny can meet us in newark also


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> I suppose johnny can meet us in newark also


 He's further south and can just meet us on 95. 

I said Newark as a starting point. Easier for me to get onto 95 from Rising Sun so we will see.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> He's further south and can just meet us on 95.
> 
> I said Newark as a starting point. Easier for me to get onto 95 from Rising Sun so we will see.


 easier for me to....since im in bel air...hahahaha


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> easier for me to....since im in bel air...hahahaha


 Why do you still have DE plates then?


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> easier for me to....since im in bel air...hahahaha
> 
> 
> PSU said:
> ...


 
Does your plate say "FRESH"? :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

eatonrabbit. said:


> Does your plate say "FRESH"? :laugh:


 Nah. Mine says SAY UNKL.



If you see me, give me a shout. :beer::beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Why do you still have DE plates then?


 super shady squrriel......wasnt a official move


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

if oyu see him....9 times outta 10 youll see me:laugh::heart:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

^that plate is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

2tnicrbbt said:


> ^that plate is awesome! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

PSU said:


> If you see me, give me a shout. :beer::beer:


 absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

for you mkver's: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5176289-SoWo-2011-mkv-gtg&p=69761099#post69761099


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll be there.. 

 

MKIV RS R32


----------



## BetaOp9 (May 4, 2006)

I see you have me on the list, I'm staying at the Hampton Inn, but it's just down from the Quality Inn. :-D


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BetaOp9 said:


> I see you have me on the list, I'm staying at the Hampton Inn, but it's just down from the Quality Inn. :-D


 Doh! LOL.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

BetaOp9 said:


> I see you have me on the list, I'm staying at the Hampton Inn, but it's just down from the Quality Inn. :-D





PSU said:


> Doh! LOL.


 I am at the Hampton inn also. We're basically across the street.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Doh! LOL.


 *oneethree *is staying with johnny


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> Here's Zimmy after half a can of Four Loko...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i lol'ed. :laugh:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Add me to the list. Too bad Beta's across the street. 

All we would've needed then would've been a UG R to round out the MK5 R color selection.  

I mentioned to Lisa that I was referred to her by members of this forum and she wanted me to say thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> Add me to the list. Too bad Beta's across the street.
> 
> All we would've needed then would've been a UG R to round out the MK5 R color selection.
> 
> I mentioned to Lisa that I was referred to her by members of this forum and she wanted me to say thanks. :thumbup:


 southern hospitality is crazzzy hahaha she kept calling me sweety...i was got off the phone and was like "damn, if thats was OC the lady woulda been like ok whatever"


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> southern hospitality is crazzzy hahaha she kept calling me sweety...i was got off the phone and was like "damn, if thats was OC the lady woulda been like ok whatever"


 rofl yeah, she was pretty nice.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

List updated. :beer::beer:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

So pumped to go. :beer:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> So pumped to go. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

49 days, 4 hours, 13 mins, 2 seconds.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> 49 days, 4 hours, 13 mins, 2 seconds.


49 days to far.......whos all joining us for thursdays drive....just me you and johnny?


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm leaving mich at 4am friday.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

46 days....46 days:laugh:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Cortexiphan said:


> I'm leaving mich at 4am friday.


Yay!!! Another R32 :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Yay!!! Another R32 :laugh:


Me,johnny, and karl (oneethree) are out numbered by wookies! Lol


Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

only rabbit!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Me,johnny, and karl (oneethree) are out numbered by wookies! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


This is gonna be insanely epic!!! :laugh:

I'm getting there late Thursday night and staying with the guys I'll be driving up with then when you guys arrive I'll meet you guys up. :thumbup:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Me,johnny, and karl (oneethree) are out numbered by wookies! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


2 mk5's, 2 mk4's 

so much win.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> 2 mk5's, 2 mk4's
> 
> so much win.


3 mk6 gtis and a wee wittle wabbit :laugh:


Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> 3 mk6 gtis and a wee wittle wabbit :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


:laugh:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

we're gonna have so much









:laugh:


bringin special super classy drank down:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> bringin special super classy drank down:thumbup:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

If i dont book a cabin ill go here ill keep u updated


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

nunumkv said:


> If i dont book a cabin ill go here ill keep u updated


think there booked here man


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Nvm calld lisa all booked up but she gave me a # for someone taking us leftovers


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

Paul Underwood... what could possibly be classy about four loko. i had half of one at h2o and thought i was gonna projectile vomit.:thumbdown:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> Paul Underwood... what could possibly be classy about four loko. i had half of one at h2o and thought i was gonna projectile vomit.:thumbdown:


All I'll say is... what happens at H2O, stays at H2O.

I was leaping tall buildings in a single bound.

Four Loko. I approve.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

take that bottle to your head and lemme see ya fly:beer:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> 3 mk6 gtis and a wee wittle wabbit :laugh:
> 
> 
> Sent Like a Boss using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


IM ON A BOAT using Tapatalk


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Yay!!! Another R32 :laugh:


Can't wait to meet you, your .:R looks sick!



mfbmike said:


> 2 mk5's, 2 mk4's
> 
> so much win.


 :thumbup::thumbup:



POUNDxSAND said:


> we're gonna have so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FRIDAY :laugh:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Cortexiphan said:


> Can't wait to meet you, your .:R looks sick!


For sure!!! I'm happy to meet any and all R32 peoples.... And thank you!!!... It'll look a little different for SoWo.. I haz a trick up sleeve..

FourLoko is ridic... it's a poor man's time travel... You'll wake up hours later across the state line only wearing your undies and one shoe... well worth it.. :beer::beer:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

is it SoWo yet 

i'm getting so friggin excited. sh*t's gonna be mad dope yo.


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> For sure!!! I'm happy to meet any and all R32 peoples.... And thank you!!!... It'll look a little different for SoWo.. I haz a trick up sleeve..
> 
> FourLoko is ridic... it's a poor man's time travel... You'll wake up hours later across the state line only wearing your undies and one shoe... well worth it.. :beer::beer:


Hahaha, nice! This is gunna be one-hell-of-a trip


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> is it SoWo yet
> 
> i'm getting so friggin excited. sh*t's gonna be mad dope yo.


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

UGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... It's not even May yet....


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

soooooooo. friggin. clooooooooosssssse.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Are we there yet!


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

unfortunately. not yet.


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

it needs to hurry up :wave:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Wordz.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

33 days.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

less than a month! i def. need to start planning on swapping that bunk driveshaft in the wagon for the long drive down :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

it looks like ill be missing sowo this year....due to getting my new job im not sure if i can get off.....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> it looks like ill be missing sowo this year....due to getting my new job im not sure if i can get off.....


Dang. 

-Sent from my Nextel Motorola i90c via PTT-


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Dang.
> 
> -Sent from my Nextel Motorola i90c via PTT-


33 days


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

PSU said:


> Dang.
> 
> -Sent from my Nextel Motorola i90c via PTT-


ya its sucks....im going to see what i can do....


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

xandypx said:


> ya its sucks....im going to see what i can do....


Do it!!!!!! Now that WitW '11 is done, I'm looking forward to SoWo!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Do it!!!!!! Now that WitW '11 is done, I'm looking forward to SoWo!!! :beer::beer:


h20i is my main show to get off for...then ill see what i can do for sowo...


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

xandypx said:


> h20i is my main show to get off for...then ill see what i can do for sowo...


I hear you. I took a photo of yours last year. We'll definitely have to meet up either at SoWo or definitely at H2Oi :beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> I hear you. I took a photo of yours last year. We'll definitely have to meet up either at SoWo or definitely at H2Oi :beer::beer:


i love that roller shot! 

ya man for sure!


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

xandypx said:


> i love that roller shot!
> 
> ya man for sure!


sounds good, brosef. are you going to have a killer stache like you did last year???


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> sounds good, brosef. are you going to have a killer stache like you did last year???


i hope! :laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I need a time machine..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:beer::beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

14 days.:thumbup:ic:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

cant wait!


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Anticipation is building. We are going to be straight rocking out with our cocks out.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> Anticipation is building. We are going to be straight rocking out with our cocks out.


:laugh::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

plus







's
plus








equals us 2 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> us 2 weeks. :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

mfbmike said:


> We are going to be straight rocking out with our cocks out.


I like the way this guy thinks. :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

11 days fuhkasssss......:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> 11 days fuhkasssss......:laugh::thumbup:


It's gonna be good times Mike :laugh: :heart:

I've called the hospital by my house so they can have a new liver for me when I get back. Goota think ahead son!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

oneethree said:


> It's gonna be good times Mike :laugh: :heart:
> 
> I've called the hospital by my house so they can have a new liver for me when I get back. Goota think ahead son!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Brass Monkey FTW!!!! Mando, I'll have a couple cigars for you again, and I'll be bringing my pipe with me. :heart::heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

10 days:heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Brass Monkey FTW!!!! Mando, I'll have a couple cigars for you again, and I'll be bringing my pipe with me. :heart::heart:


My man. :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> My man. :heart:


ill have the OJ!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> ill have the OJ!


If there's a will, there's a way... :heart:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

cant wait to roll up in this piece


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

does anyone know about the gas situation down there?....do they have 93 oct?....


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

oneethree said:


> I've called the hospital by my house so they can have a new liver for me when I get back.



genious!


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> does anyone know about the gas situation down there?....do they have 93 oct?....


With all the drinking to be had.. just have someone piss in your tank.. Automatic Race Fuel :laugh::laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> With all the drinking to be had.. just have someone piss in your tank.. Automatic Race Fuel :laugh::laugh:


115OCT RACE PISS....coming right up


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

pool party?


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

ooooohhhhh yyyyeeeaaaahhhh!!!!!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> pool party?


If you mean accidently fall in. The pool after a evening of drinking..... Im in!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

xandypx said:


> pool party?


fck the pool. i'm jumping in the river.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> If you mean accidently fall in. The pool after a evening of drinking..... Im in!


all this talk about drinking... i better see you actually do work:laugh: don't make me spike your juice box with roofies


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> all this talk about drinking... i better see you actually do work:laugh: don't make me spike your juice box with roofies


hey now!


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

:wave:yo wussup dougie


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> :wave:yo wussup dougie


Instruct me how to Douglas.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Instruct me how to Douglas.


:laugh:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

the cali swag district would be honored to instruct you how to douglas.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> the cali swag district would be honored to instruct you how to douglas.


I would be honored to have you instruct me.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> I would be honored to have you instruct me.


can she teach us both?!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> can she teach us both?!


That's what I was aiming for.

I'll bring the Four Loko. :laugh:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

:thumbuperhaps if i get enough sangria in me... cass and i just might have to. she's a pro


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> That's what I was aiming for.
> 
> I'll bring the Four Loko. :laugh:


i was gunna grab the four loko.....they got a place round here that sells them by the case.....ill pick up another case.....and we will do work:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> :thumbuperhaps if i get enough sangria in me... cass and i just might have to. she's a pro


Oh gosh...

Note to self: record all of this. :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> i was gunna grab the four loko.....they got a place round here that sells them by the case.....ill pick up another case.....and we will do work:laugh:


Aite man. Like a Boss. :beer::beer:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

flip video ftw. 

note to females: stay away from cassie if she is extremely intoxicated.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> note to females: stay away from cassie if she is extremely intoxicated.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> :thumbuperhaps if i get enough sangria in me... cass and i just might have to. she's a pro





PSU said:


> Oh gosh...
> 
> Note to self: record all of this. :laugh:


ill have my flip video....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> ill have my flip video....


:beer::beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

er'body gonna end up on youtube.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

bosses roll with flip HD :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a feeling practical jokes are going to being making their rounds too :laugh:

I'm always one for a good "gotcha"


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

oneethree said:


> er'body gonna end up on youtube.


:beer::beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

oneethree said:


> I have a feeling practical jokes are going to being making their rounds too :laugh:
> 
> I'm always one for a good "gotcha"


you do not wanna push my young karl:laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> you do not wanna push my young karl:laugh:


:wave:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

dance party at the pool! 

crank that soldier boy AND douglas learning seminar. :laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> dance party at the pool!
> 
> crank that soldier boy AND douglas learning seminar. :laugh:


so long as Mike doesn't look like so...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-1BRsE_S9g&feature=fvst

:facepalm:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

that's actually how mike gets down. he's got some awesome moves.:thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

wow...

killer...

:what:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:beer::beer:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

1 Week! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

2tnicrbbt said:


> 1 Week! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


psshhhhh....6 days til me, johnnyR32, oneethree, and PSU arrive:laugh:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

POUNDxSAND said:


> flip video ftw.
> 
> note to females: stay away from cassie if she is extremely intoxicated.


Well hello there, Cassie..  lol.. Is it next friday yet????


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> psshhhhh....6 days til me, johnnyR32, oneethree, and PSU arrive:laugh:


You guys comin in on Thursday???


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> You guys comin in on Thursday???


yea we will be arriving in helen late thursday night....like 1-130ish:thumbup:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> yea we will be arriving in helen late thursday night....like 1-130ish:thumbup:


vurrrry nice.. we'll be there Friday around noon.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> psshhhhh....6 days til me, johnnyR32, oneethree, and PSU arrive:laugh:


:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

I will be there, bitches.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

Bakerrrr said:


> I will be there, bitches.


that's what we thought thomas. can't wait to spend another weekend with our corrupted little child:heart: are you actually gonna drink the rum i buy you or am i gonna have to put roofies in your juice box like i am with your fahja?:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Bakerrrr said:


> I will be there, bitches.


:heart::heart:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> psshhhhh....6 days til me, johnnyR32, oneethree, and PSU arrive:laugh:


way to rub it in! :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

2tnicrbbt said:


> way to rub it in! :laugh:


:wave:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll be drinking with you guys this time next week. HOLY F*CK!!!!! :heart::heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> I'll be drinking with you guys this time next week. HOLY F*CK!!!!! :heart::heart:


Seems like it would never get here but good times are right around the corner. :heart::heart:

Five more days of work for me and then I am south bound.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

PSU said:


> Seems like it would never get here but good times are right around the corner. :heart::heart:
> 
> Five more days of work for me and then I am south bound.


I got 3 1/2 days left (Mon, Tues, Wed, half of Thurs) and I'm north bound!! I cannot wait any longer.

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

2tnicrbbt said:


> way to rub it in! :laugh:


I appoligize.... Owe u a beer?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

oneethree said:


> I got 3 1/2 days left (Mon, Tues, Wed, half of Thurs) and I'm north bound!! I cannot wait any longer.


Lucky!


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> I appoligize.... Owe u a beer?


sure why not.....I will give you one as well. :thumbup:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

after today... mon, tues, weds, half of thurs. word. :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

PSU said:


> Lucky!


:laugh:



POUNDxSAND said:


> after today... mon, tues, weds, half of thurs. word. :thumbup:


:laugh: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> after today... mon, tues, weds, half of thurs. word. :thumbup:


Friday Friday! Gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Friday Friday! Gotta get down on Friday!


Gotta eat your ceral?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

No ****ing way dude. ^ 

rofl.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Gotta eat your ceral?


Which seat can I take??


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

PSU said:


> Which seat can I take??












This one.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Is it Friday yet??


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Bakerrrr said:


> This one.


You would, you turd.

If I'm riding shotty, who's driving my R?


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> If I'm riding shotty, who's driving my R?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

you pay for gas, i drive? lol. why aren't you driving butt hole?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> you pay for gas, i drive? lol. why aren't you driving butt hole?


I am. :wave:

Johnny and I are doing the euro cup holder at my house and then a DBP R and CW GTI will be Maryland bound. :beer:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

that's what i thought mister:thumbup:

at some point in time i'll probably ride shotty with you so i can get rolling shots of mikey and johnny holding hands... i mean and i'll be getting hopefully successful ones this time of .:Reggie


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> that's what i thought mister:thumbup:
> 
> at some point in time i'll probably ride shotty with you so i can get rolling shots of mikey and johnny holding hands... i mean and i'll be getting hopefully successful ones this time of .:Reggie


I'd be down for that... except I took all my seats out. 





...




...



JK. :laugh:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

mr. jokey mc jokester here. :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> mr. jokey mc jokester here.




What are you two getting into today?


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm waiting for his butt to get up so i can do laundry so we has clothes for thursday. getting everything ready today, packing weds night... peacing the f*@% out thursday with you cutie pies:heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> i'm waiting for his butt to get up so i can do laundry so we has clothes for thursday. getting everything ready today, packing weds night... peacing the f*@% out thursday with you cutie pies:heart:


Woooooo! So excited. :heart:

I need to rotate my tires and paint my front calipers though.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

hiiiiiiii


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> Woooooo! So excited. :heart:
> 
> I need to rotate my tires and paint my front calipers though.



do work.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> hiiiiiiii


Good morning sweetheart. 



POUNDxSAND said:


> do work.


As always.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> hiiiiiiii


:wave:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

a portion of my checklist for SoWo contians of-


Snorkel gear (for obvious reason of snorkling drunk in the pool)
underwater camera (for pics of said snorkling)
four loko
beer
sangria (for the wifey)





i hope oyu bitches are ready:beer:opcorn::heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> i hope oyu bitches are ready


We were born ready boss.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> a portion of my checklist for SoWo contians of-
> 
> 
> Snorkel gear (for obvious reason of snorkling drunk in the pool)
> ...


ftfy :heart:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

oneethree said:


> ftfy :heart:


lawlzic:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope Rebecca Black is going to SOWO!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

we all do.:laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

2tnicrbbt said:


> I hope Rebecca Black is going to SOWO!


so we can kick her in the throat?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

2tnicrbbt said:


> I hope Rebecca Black is going to SOWO!


Dibs!


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

oneethree said:


> so we can kick her in the throat?


opcorn: sure why not!


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd give her a falcon punch of friendship... :facepalm:


----------



## HWY HNTR (Dec 15, 2009)

*1. PSU* - MKV R32
*2. xandypx* - MKV GTI
*3. LowerThanZimny* - MKVI GTI
*4. Johnnyr32 *- MKVI GTI
*5. Paint_By_Numbers* - MKIV R32
*6. 2tnicrbbt *- MKV Rabbit
*7. Cortexiphan* - MKIV R32
*8.* *oneethree -* MKVI GTI*
9. mfbmike - MKV R32

10. hwy hntr - 1973 SuperBeetle








*


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> I'd give her a falcon punch of friendship... :facepalm:


In five years, I'd....


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

PSU said:


> In five years, I'd....


x2


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Cortexiphan said:


> x2


Tag team, off the ropes!


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

PSU said:


> Tag team, off the ropes!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gen2fanatic (Feb 11, 2008)

:beer::beer::beer:





Only a few days away :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Oohhh Sarah Palin.

She makes me weak in the knees. opcorn:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Oohhh Sarah Palin.
> 
> She makes me weak in the knees. opcorn:


4 days and ill be on my way to GA!


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> a portion of my checklist for SoWo contians of-
> 
> 
> Snorkel gear (for obvious reason of snorkling drunk in the pool)
> ...



sooooo, does this mean we can, cuz you definitely said "oh god" when i asked. didn't know if that was a yes or no:laugh:

is it just me... or does anyone else REALLY not care about work this week?:thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> sooooo, does this mean we can, cuz you definitely said "oh god" when i asked. didn't know if that was a yes or no:laugh:
> 
> is it just me... or does anyone else REALLY not care about work this week?:thumbup:


you're working? :screwy:

I took the week off, gotta get right.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

oneethree said:


> so we can kick her in the throat?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't effing wait.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

oneethree said:


> you're working? :screwy:
> 
> I took the week off, gotta get right.



i don't get paid vacation ... one of the many reasons i question myself "why am i still here"


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> i don't get paid vacation ... one of the many reasons i question myself "why am i still here"


I'm kidding. I get paid vacation but I'm here til noon Thursday. :heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


>


thank you. :heart:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

oneethree said:


> I'm kidding. I get paid vacation but I'm here til noon Thursday. :heart:


that's what i thought


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

look as if some of us are busy friday evening.

the canibeat photo shoot schedule.










o yea and 2 more days!


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

seriously week... come on. we're ready to do this sh*t


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

and by the way... karaoke anyone?! 









:laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Sunday is a 20% chance


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> Sunday is a 20% chance


I've been looking at the weather since last week lol. I was a little  at first because it had it raining all weekend. Thankfully it's cleared up.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

yup, today needs to hurry up... tomorrow can f**k off... and thursday @ 1 should be right about now. k thanks bye.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

pssssstttt... guess what?!.......







i'll see you b*tches tomorroweace:


----------



## miss.gen2fanatic (Jan 17, 2011)

POUNDxSAND said:


> pssssstttt... guess what?!.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not cool!!!!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> pssssstttt... guess what?!.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

miss.gen2fanatic said:


> not cool!!!!


it's actually very cool... missy!:laugh:


----------



## miss.gen2fanatic (Jan 17, 2011)

POUNDxSAND said:


> it's actually very cool... missy!:laugh:


Fine! Just make sure you have a drink ready for me when I get there  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Here.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

xandypx said:


> Here.


were here too......what room ya at?


----------



## BetaOp9 (May 4, 2006)

Just down the road from you guys...


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

BetaOp9 said:


> Just down the road from you guys...


me and johnny are parked right around that corner......:laugh:


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

~225 miles away...chilling for 15 minutes. then continuing on.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> were here too......what room ya at?


223 now.

Only had a room booked for fri to sat. But a buddy Got this room so we came up early. Worked out good.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good times other than the thieves who looted our whole parking lot.

I'd stay here again for sure.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

PSU said:


> Good times other than the thieves who looted our whole parking lot.
> 
> I'd stay here again for sure.


My last sowo.... Im not into shows like waterfest


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> My last sowo.... Im not into shows like waterfest


Yeah, exactly.

Posted on Facebook that there is a first and a last for everything... SoWo was one of them.

The show itself just seemed like a big cluster**** to me and then all this happened. :thumbdown:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

who steals 2 valve stem covers....good times though first show I have been too. will go again since its close to me. sucks I missed the mkv gtg. had to help my buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

xandypx said:


> My last sowo.... Im not into shows like waterfest


I hear you. Your mint rs's were mint. Torn that I didn't really get to hang at the mkv meet, but I saw you all over. What happened to growing the killer stache out?


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

2tnicrbbt said:


> who steals 2 valve stem covers....good times though first show I have been too. will go again since its close to me. sucks I missed the mkv gtg. had to help my buddy. :thumbup:


They took 1 of my center caps and my stem covers. lol. I had a great time overall but the fact that other people (not so much me) had stuff taken from them like that really was a buzzkill.


----------



## Mikachu (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Mike. :wave:


----------



## gen2fanatic (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mika :wave: 

It was nice to finally meet you!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hi Ry! :wave:


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

:wave: hi paul!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

yo meg :wave:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Mikachu said:


> Hi Mike. :wave:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello Johnny! :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

POUNDxSAND said:


> :wave: hi paul!


Hi Meg!!! :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Underwood!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

i love you guys.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> i love you guys.


I love Ellie.


----------



## POUNDxSAND (Jun 9, 2010)

Ellie loves you :heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

POUNDxSAND said:


> Ellie loves you :heart:










:heart: :heart:


----------

